# First Zoo Trip with the D7100



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2014)

Got out to the zoo today with the new.. well, new to me 7100:



20140906 151 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140906 123 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140906 018 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140906 570 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140906 569 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140906 320 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 6, 2014)

I see an increase in quality over your older shots. Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Sep 6, 2014)

well....

how do you like it?


----------



## pthrift (Sep 6, 2014)

#569 where the white tiger looks like he's giving quite the pose is my favorite here. 

I also like the lemur. (#320)


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 6, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I see an increase in quality over your older shots. Looks good!


Maybe he should try  d800 next ...


Love # 569 facial expression  lol


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I see an increase in quality over your older shots. Looks good!
> ...



Nono. I'll be broke forever cause of that move. Haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2014)

Lol.. well really for what I do crop sensor makes more sense than full frame, it's just a better fit - so very doubtful I'll be looking at a D800 or anything along those lines any time soon.

I do love the 7100, situations that were a struggle for the 5200 are a breeze with the 7100.  I've also noticed the auto white balance seems to be better and more consistent on the 7100 which leads to a lot less work in post.  I was also very impressed with the autofocus system, it really is a big step up from the 5200's.


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been waiting all week for theese, and I'm not dissapointed. The white tiger headshot is my favorite!


----------



## bribrius (Sep 6, 2014)

Photos are nice. Good job.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 6, 2014)

320 is my favorite also.  I'm trying to read what the reflection is in it's eyes.


----------



## BillM (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats on the new body, #5 is the pck of the litter for me :thumbup:


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 6, 2014)

Ah there they are kitties and such with the 7100,Very Nice.


----------



## snerd (Sep 7, 2014)

pthrift said:


> ..........I also like the lemur. (#320)



Oh, I'm also quite taken with limr. Oh, wait.............

Nice shots, robbins. Like Bribius asked, how are "you" liking it?

ETA: Doh! I see you already answered!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 8, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Lol.. well really for what I do crop sensor makes more sense than full frame, it's just a better fit - so very doubtful I'll be looking at a D800 or anything along those lines any time soon.
> 
> I do love the 7100, situations that were a struggle for the 5200 are a breeze with the 7100. I've also noticed the auto white balance seems to be better and more consistent on the 7100 which leads to a lot less work in post. I was also very impressed with the autofocus system, it really is a big step up from the 5200's.



Would you say you've noticed any difference in the image quality, ISO performance and is there a noticeable sharpness increase due to the lack of the OLPF? I can live without the AF for now 

 I love the last two, the expression of that tiger is adorable


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Would you say you've noticed any difference in the image quality, ISO performance and is there a noticeable sharpness increase due to the lack of the OLPF? I can live without the AF for now



There is a noticeable difference in clarity without the OLPF - I would say that you could probably get similar results with a D5200 with some post processing but you would have to do some sharpening/clarity adjustments.  That's probably the thing about the 7100 I've noticed over the last couple of days, there really isn't one category in which it just completely out performs the 5200 to a major extent, however there are a lot of small improvements that when taken together really do make a big difference in the final results.

The shots taken in bad lighting for example - I end up with less noise and better results but it isn't that the 7100 has a remarkably better high iso to low noise ratio than the 5200 - it's that I have finer control over my settings and can adjust easier on the fly, plus the lack of the OLPF, plus a better AF system - etc.  So the end result is better not so much because one camera has a huge advantage over the other in a single area, but rather a lot of little factors that add up and really do make a noticeable difference in the final results.

I think what impresses me most about the 7100 is the consistency, again I don't think it's any one area where it does just leaps and bounds better than the 5200 that causes this, I think it's just a lot of small factors that sort of compliment one another and make it a lot easier to produce consistent, reliable results.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 8, 2014)

Great Work, I love number 5 followed by 6, Nice 

John.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 8, 2014)

> I think what impresses me most about the 7100 is the consistency, again I don't think it's any one area where it does just leaps and bounds better than the 5200 that causes this, I think it's just a lot of small factors that sort of compliment one another and make it a lot easier to produce consistent, reliable results.


 Thank you so much Todd, this is exactly what I needed to know. So from what I'm hearing, a D5200 will perform at par in ISO performance and sharpness all I have to do is to spend a bit more time on the pics.  I think I'll look for a used D5200, and a 70-300 VR to start with. I can always sell it off and buy the D7100 few months later, that way at least I'd have to wait for a relatively less time. I want the tammy as well, but not gonna happen any time soon the prices are too inflated in India. Thanks again


----------



## baturn (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, I always liked your zoo pics so I can't really say I see a marked improvement in quality. However, it sounds like you have noticed several improvements over your old camera and it seems to me that's what counts. I see a D7100 in my near future.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2014)

baturn said:


> Well, I always liked your zoo pics so I can't really say I see a marked improvement in quality. However, it sounds like you have noticed several improvements over your old camera and it seems to me that's what counts. I see a D7100 in my near future.



Well the stuff takes a whole lot less time to post, that's for sure.. lol.  So yup, happy about that.  I think you'll love the 7100, it really is a great camera to shoot with.


----------

